# strainer on Upper Taylor



## fluidgirl (Aug 28, 2007)

There are several trees down and pushed on top of each other creating a mega strainer on the upper Taylor above the slot in the New Generation section. There are good eddies on river left to portage, and as of today with the gauge showing 607 in Alomnt, there is about a 4' sneak on the far right bank that will vanish if the water drops.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

How's everything running down there? I'm hoping to get down on OBJ this weekend, but we'll have to see. Hope you're having fun down there!


----------

